# Amp suggestions for Godin acousticaster, A-6 ?



## John A. Joslin (May 31, 2009)

Picked up a like new( never played , stored well ) 14 yr. old Acousticaster 6- string in trade for some electrical work on a house. 

I'm an acoustic player, normally.( Fingerpicker... really dig in hard with medium gauge steel strings. )So, I plugged this thing into a revived 1948 Gibson Ga -30 amp I found in a dumpster and fixed up a couple years ago, stashing it for future use ...) Uh,oh...that isn't going to work. Super over - driven ... nothing like an acoustic sound , more like a backfeeding sonic meltdown, audio jabberwocky etc. (I think if a fly did a touch & go landing on a string with this set-up it would take about 15 minutes for any discernible decay to set in.) 

Upon further research , a few guitar store guys tell me the Godin acousticaster should ( ?) thrive on a "flat frequency response" amp like a keyboard amp. 

Is there a reasonable small / medium "acoustic amp " that anyone has actually found O.K. with an acousticaster A-6 ? 

Just playing , not gigging ...so plugging into the PA system ( another friendly recommendation ) isn't the ticket right now. 

-Thanks for any hard won insights, J.J.- Detroit, Mich. South o' the Border


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

If it's just for home use and you have a decent music store,or any,in you're area try some out.They don't necessarily have to be too loud for home use.I have tried a washburn acoustic amp,not spectacular but they used to make a decent acoustic sound.Also check the pawn shops,if you find one ask the shop owner if you can plug in and see if you want to buy it.The best way to find one is to play as many as you can in you're price range before buying.When it comes down to it you will be the best judge in tone.There are many types of acoustic amps,some good some crap,use you're ears:smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I play mine through a Traynor AM150 Acoustic Master amp, or sometimes through a YCV50, but it sounds better through the acoustic amp. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A Yorkville keyboard amp or a small powered monitor would be perfect.

Yes, a flat response amp is what you want.

Any gutar amp is going to colour the sound and negatively impact the natural sound you want, even a really clean amp like a Fender Twin.


I really don't know what you want to spend, but if you can find one of these used it would be great.

http://www.yorkville.com/products.asp?type=29&cat=22&id=338


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I agree with the powerd monitor idea. Great suggestion.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I used to use a pair of Yorkville powered wedge monitors for everything from bass monitors to keyboard and acoustic guitar amplification. The weakness' were a lack of a notch filter, and foot switchable effects (mostly for the reverb). Had I been thinking, I would have kept the monitors and used them as extension cabs for the AM150. That would have saved me some PA hassles in the long run.

A small mixer (for the preamps) ahead of a powered monitor is worthwhile, and gives some added flexibility.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...get that green zoom A2 pedal (http://www.samsontech.com/products/productpage.cfm?prodID=1869&brandID=4), delete all the digitally models martins etc, and plug it straight into your sound system, or any amp.

i personally guarantee you will be blown away.

-dh


----------

